# Minnesota to Florida



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I need to find transportation for one little unfortunate pony in Minnesota. I am taking on a project from another member, and currently our big problem is how to get him from there to here so he doesn't have to be put down. hes a hackney stud, 7 yrs, blind in one eye. i can meet up in fl, as close to the southern point as you can take him. if anybody is going through this way, with an extra spot, or knows someone who would be willing to help us with this rescue mission, please let me know!


----------

